# Single Varietal in Northern California



## Fuzzywuzzy (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi, all,

I'm a beginning winemaker and first-time poster here. I've brewed beer for years but as far as wine goes, I have only tried a chardonnay kit (not in the bottle yet but so far so good). 

I would like to try making a 6-gallon (23L) batch from fresh grapes this fall. My local HBS here in Northern California offers the following varietals in 100# lots:

Merlot (Solano [not Sonoma] Green Valley)
Zin (Amador/Shenandoah Valley)
Syrah (Solano Green Valley)
Petite Sirah (Lodi)
Sangiovese (Solano Green Valley)
Cab Franc (Lodi)
Barbera (Amador/Shenandoah Valley)
Grenache (Davis)

Any thoughts on what to choose? Here are my parameters:
1. "Easy" to make - If any varietal is more forgiving to the winemaker than others, that is a plus.
2. Single varietal - I'm only buying one 100# lot, no blending.
3. Quality - If you have any local knowledge on the above regions and their climatic suitability for the given varietals, I'm all ears.
4. Easy to drink as a young wine - I'm not looking for a tannin bomb that has to age 5+ years before it can be drunk. As little aging as possible would be best.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 5, 2020)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> I'm a beginning winemaker and first-time poster here. I've brewed beer for years but as far as wine goes, I have only tried a chardonnay kit (not in the bottle yet but so far so good).
> 
> ...



If you’re looking for something that will age relatively quickly, I’d say away from the cab franc, the petite sirah and Zin... maybe the Grenache or the Sangiovese. 

Kit wines tend to mature quicker than fresh grape wines. If you want something bigger than the two above, maybe a higher end kit (that will be very good in 18-24 months) might be a better route.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 5, 2020)

I might add the Merlot there, but that does potentially go against the easy on the winemaker part. It can sometimes be a PIA for doing Malolactic Fermentation, just because it is Merlot. I think I might stick with the Grenache or Sangiovese. Also get your hands on a (at least) 10 gallon plastic trashcan, food grade (most Rubbermaid are). With red grapes, as opposed to beer, you will need to punch this down twice a day, mix it up and keep the grapes moist. Go to Morewinemaking.com and scroll to the bottom of the page, look for manuals, you will want to read the red winemaking guide.


----------



## CDrew (Jan 5, 2020)

Where in NorCal? ?Davis/Vacaville/Fairfield? It matters because there's lots of grapes here and you are not tied to 100 pound lots at the homebrew store. Since you are in NorCal there is no reason to make a kit wine, though the fact you have made one and are familiar with sterile procedures and fermentation from brewing will help you tremendously.

I'd recommend you double your amount to 200 pounds. That will net you about 14 gallons plus or minus of wine in carboys and maybe 12 gallons by the time you're done racking/bottling with it's inevitable losses. That's 5 cases of finished wine which is about right for a first effort. 200 pounds is the same amount of work as 100 pounds, and yields twice the product, and is still easy to handle. This amount lends itself nicely to carboys for bulk ageing. I'm sure you have these from brewing, but in wine making lots of sizes are good. The basic set up for 200 pounds would be 5 gal x 2, 3 gal x 2, 1 gal x3. You would need 1 30 gallon Brute fermenter/trash can(Hint-get a white one) and good to go. Much of your brewing equipment can be put to good use making wine-thermometers, hydrometers, siphons etc. But one difference from brewing-avoid using bleach as a sterilizer.

Every area in Northern California has a homewinemaking club. They are very helpful for getting access to grapes, shared equipment and the like. I have been meaning to join the one here in Sacramento, but my schedule doesn't very often line up with their meeting times. I have purchased used equipment from their classifieds-something to consider.

You can probably pick your own grapes. If interested PM me and we can chat about it. IF you pick your own, usually the price is pretty good-$0.50-$1.00 per pound.

As to what variety-what kind of wine do you like?

On your list, I'd probably pick the Zinfandel. It's kind of a signature NorCal wine grape, and it isn't super tannic so it is likely to be ready to drink earlier. I've made it's close relative Primitivo the last 3 years and I'm a big fan. If you make the Zinfandel, it will be drinkable right out of the press, good at 1 year, and great at 2 years. It's versatile, good with food or by itself, and available everywhere. You can make a big wine or a restrained wine from the same grapes, so a good place to start in my opinion. Grenache is typically on the lighter side but would be an OK choice, though for me personally, it's typically too light unless blended. The Syrah would be another good choice for a bigger wine. I'm on my 3rd Syrah vintage and super happy with it. It makes a "big" wine with tons of flavor (good and bad!) right off the bat, so be aware.

The Morewinemaking manual is invaluable and free:
https://morewinemaking.com/web_files/intranet.morebeer.com/files/wredw.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 5, 2020)

My vote would be the Zinfandel. I'd look around at your sources - plenty of time and I'm sure you could find one that won't limit you to 100lb lots. If that's the case, I'd add 10-15% Petite Sirah to the Zin.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 5, 2020)

there are normally no wines that are quick drinkers. Most on you list will require at least three months and some up to a year to reach potential. also jumping from one kit to grape wine is large. I suggest buying kits like Mensa Luna White or Red form Wine Expert. they are medium price and can give you good wine in about three months. they will give you he experience required for larger and direct grape batches.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 5, 2020)

You have been given some very good advise. A one time small batch you are referring to would be a nice trial to see if you really want to get into all grape wines but the procedure is much different from that of a kit and requires additional testing and equipment. I'm afraid, based on your criteria, you may be disappointed in the final product especially if your goal is a quick drinker. But then again you do have access to inexpensive fruit so what is a little lost time if it doesn't turn out to your liking. Good luck!


----------



## CDrew (Jan 5, 2020)

I guess the question is, how quick!

Wine is not beer. Beer is ready basically as soon as it carbonates.

Wine is a process and gets better for a long while and then it gets worse for a long while, drinkable the whole time.

I have enjoyed wine right out of the press, and also like the aged version, but the aged version is better. It's just the nature of it.

I still recommend the Zinfandel. If you minimize or eliminate oak, it will be very good at a year and better at two. You can check out my thread from last year:
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/2017-coming-around-maybe-in-a-good-way.67468/


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank you, everyone, for your thoughtful responses. I may have oversold the "quick drinking" aspect. I am willing to wait however long it takes to do it right but a varietal that is quicker to reach a minimum level of drinkability (say 12 months instead of 3 years) is a plus.

@jgmann67 and @salocco, I am doing a white kit wine now. I think the brand name was called JS Grand Cru. So far it seems like making kit beer (even easier because there is no boil, just a bag of juice concentrate). Eventually I would like the learning experience of doing it from fresh grapes. Why would doing another wine kit help me bridge the gap to fresh grapes? 

@cmason1957, do merlots require a second, malolactic fermentation, and is that a pain and/or technically difficult? If so, perhaps I should stay away from merlot for now.

@CDrew, 200#? If it turns out terrible I'll have twice as much to pour out! As for the manual, I downloaded it and will read it - thanks for the rec! In the meantime, where would you recommend I look to buy fresh grapes this fall? I am in Davis. If I am able to buy two different varietals and blend them, does that present additional challenges for a novice, or is it as simple as mixing the varietals into a single must and proceeding as normal? By the way, my HBS's Grenache grower appears to be about a mile from my house...

@mainshipfred, I guess I'll find out from the "manual" what else I need to buy to make wine but can you give me a preview? I guess I need a big trash can (my 8 gallon primary fermenter won't work)? I guess I need more carboys. I just have my 8 gallon primary fermenter (plastic) and a 5 gal glass carboy. I had planned to have my grapes crushed and destemmed by the HBS for $40, or maybe do it by hand. I am not sure what a wine press is but I guess I have to figure that out too.

So I think I ended up with two votes for Zin, two for Grenache and two for Sangiovese. I don't think I've ever had a single-varietal Grenache red wine. Obviously I've had many Zins and some Sangioveses (Brunello). Also I've always admired Luna in Napa - they make a good Sangiovese. Decision, decisions!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 6, 2020)

If you’re going to do a red kit, look at the Wine Expert Eclipse line or the RJS En Premiere line. 

The biggest difference between processes is that with kits, you won’t need the same nutrients and chems. And, you won’t have to fiddle with pH and TA. 

From fresh grapes, you’ll need nutrients and enzymes in the primary; MLB and nutrients for an MLF in the secondary. But otherwise, the process is very similar.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 6, 2020)

To answer your question about does Merlot require a secondary fermentation. You listed all red grapes, all red grapes, probably should go through the secondary Malolactic Fermentation. Merlot can sometimes be a problem for doing that, just because. Malolactic fermentation converts the harsher malic acid to lactic acid and gives off a small amount of CO2, it can be done either concurrent with alcohol fermentation or sequentially. You can read all about it in that red wine guide several of us pointed you at.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 6, 2020)

It wasn't my intention to be so negative I just thought you were referring to a 3 month period like kits lead you to believe. 100 lbs is a bit of work to crush and destem but not impossible. You may want to do a search for bucket presses for an inexpensive alternate to a press. I would recommend allowing it to go through MLF although the cost of the bacteria for such a small batch might be cost prohibitive. With California grapes the chances are you will have a high pH that you might want to adjust. I would imagine with making beer you already have a lot of the basics like hydrometers and a pH meter. Just a thought that hasn't been brought up yet is juice buckets. They are supposed to be somewhat balanced 100% varietal juice. A step up from kits but just below grapes.


----------



## CDrew (Jan 6, 2020)

Regarding the 200 pound recommendation-100 pounds leaves no room for error. You'll be lucky to end up with 5-6 gallons of wine which fills a carboy. If you have racking losses, which you will, suddenly you have a carboy that isn't quite full, which is bad and an invitation to spoilage organisms/vinegar. The good news, is that your first effort will be perfectly good. Don't sweat it. Don't get fancy your first time. No need to blend, or otherwise complicate things. But if you do want to blend, it's best to ferment separately, then blend to taste.

Regarding MLF-there is a lot of irrational concern about this. In my experience it always works with no effort. You can read up on whether to co-inoculate with the yeast or not. I recommend you do, and remove the guesswork and time. Co-inoculated MLF is typically done within 3 weeks of alcoholic fermentation, and it allows you to sulfite and thus protect the wine that much faster.

To find grapes, the Sacramento Valley Home Winemakers website (http://www.sachomewine.com/) is a good place to start looking. There is also Michael (https://www.calwinebroker.com/) who offers up grapes every weekend of the fall if you don't mind driving an hour south of Davis. I've picked grapes with him 3 times, and pretty happy with the set up. He's kind of crusty, but in the end, helpful and his prices are very good. He has a $20 crusher/destemmer fee. Get on his email list and then watch your email starting in late August. He also has good deals on gently used equipment.

I started out brewing too. That experience, and spoilage paranoia will serve you well making wine. You WILL make decent drinkable wine right out of the gate. If you want to come by and chat about what you need, I'm in Sacramento north of the American RIver about 10 miles east of downtown. Next fall, you can press at my house if your press day falls the same as one of mine.

You will need a fermenter-which basically is a "big trash can". The gray "Brute" trash cans from Home Depot are perfectly fine. The 32 gallon size is good for 200 pounds of crushed grapes. I like the white ones because it is easier to see when they are adequately/perfectly clean. You have to buy those online. I like these, with a lid (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KDBCJ0/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1)

If you only have one carboy, you will need a few(ha!) more. All different sizes. You'll be racking in and out of them and they need to stay full while aging your wine. Minimum carboys I put in my first response. 2x 5gal, 2x 3gal, 3x 1gal. Some 1/2 gallon growler size are useful too. The first time around you will be very reluctant to lose any wine, and the smaller your containers go down, the more small portions you will be able to save and use to top the main containers later the next time you rack.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 6, 2020)

Welcome @Fuzzywuzzy . 

I too would pick Zin as your first varietal from grapes, as it is pretty forgiving; faults won't be too apparent. 

I coordinate the harvest for a vineyard about 25 minutes from you in Loomis. I can hook you up with as little or as much Cab Franc as you would like through the Sac Home Winemaker group buy next season as well.


----------



## bshef (Jan 6, 2020)

I made a gallon of Cab Franc to play with. Actually used the skins two more times, once with a second run of dried currants (my favorite as it ages) and a third run with a Cab Sav cheap kit (water to five gallons). I only pressed with my hands lightly between runs. I had paper thin skins and seeds after the third run. You should think about Cab Franc to try.

If you have beer kegs, they can be converted to five gallon fermenters. Austin Home Brew and Adventures in Homebrewing have a corny lid drilled for airlock for about $12 or $13. Sankey kegs work too once the shank is removed and you can use a #12 stopper.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Jan 7, 2020)

You folks are way too generous with your time and advice -thank you! And LOL at the number of carboys, Cdrew. What am I getting myself into? My wife is going to kill me when she sees my lone 5 gallon carboy has multiplied into an entire family.


----------



## Chuck E (Jan 7, 2020)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> You folks are way too generous with your time and advice -thank you! And LOL at the number of carboys, Cdrew. What am I getting myself into? My wife is going to kill me when she sees my lone 5 gallon carboy has multiplied into an entire family.



You will have to ply her with the great wine you're making! It works for me.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 7, 2020)

Chuck E said:


> You will have to ply her with the great wine you're making! It works for me.



Umm, Chuck, I don't think you should have spilled the beans there in public!


----------



## CDrew (Jan 8, 2020)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> And LOL at the number of carboys, Cdrew. What am I getting myself into?



I too, went into this thinking just a few carboys and good, BUT, you need far more than you think. I believe I have 14 now after breaking one this fall. You'll be in and out of them, over and over, and to prevent too much immediate washing and sterilizing, you need more than you currently think. I don't even age in carboys but even so, have been down to the last bit of new wine into my last carboy a couple of times. I have made the last minute run to the local brew store more than once for more carboys.

The real issue is, all the wine comes in within a few weeks in the fall. Once you're past that, it's easy, and can wait for months. But you will need more wine storage than you think. This isn't beer. It's a different reality.


----------



## Americanhooch (Jan 8, 2020)

I've only got a couple harvests under my belt as well and I'm already up to 5 carboys of varying sizes and a few 1 gallon jugs.

@Fuzzywuzzy I'm in the SF area and got my grapes at Oak Barrel Winecraft in Berkeley this year and through Brehm last year. If you're also in the Bay Area, would love to hear where you're buying from!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi @Americanhooch, I live in Davis. I had planned to order 100# grapes of a single varietal this year from Oak Barrel as well (I pass through Berkeley regularly). Others here are suggesting there are other options which might suit my needs better (for example, quantities other than 100# increments). So I'll check them out when I get the chance. I'll let you know through this thread what I end up doing! 

I take it that you ordered in 100# increments?


----------



## Americanhooch (Jan 8, 2020)

I ordered 200lbs, but I didn't get the sense folks were limited to increments of 100, just got price breaks at increments of 100. If they've already confirmed that, there you go, but if not, you may want to give them a call. Nice folks regardless.

Brehm (who also sell frozen must) was also good, though more expensive.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 8, 2020)

@Americanhooch I can make the same offer to you as I did @Fuzzywuzzy , if you would like Cab Franc this season I can arrange for as little or as much as you want. Commercial quality grapes up in the Sierra Foothills. It would mean a 2 hour drive each way, but that’s what it’s looking like I will need to do to source the Chardonnay that I want to make this year.


----------



## Americanhooch (Jan 8, 2020)

@NorCal Very interesting!


----------

